# Build my own arrow squaring tool



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

With my 3D printer
I use standard 220 grit sand paper to do the squaring


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Yeah, that works. I bet you could sell the heck out of those.

No experience with the 3d print stuff how well does it hold up?

Heres my almost 20 yr old home grown version.....easier in wood for me to get everything perfectly square


----------



## Mackpappy (Apr 9, 2017)

So cool!


----------



## bentstick2 (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting,have to try the homemade version


----------



## Bodkin3 (Jun 29, 2013)

very sweet! Are you sharing the STL?


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

I’m pretty sure he did sell the heck out of them lol cause I got one and works great.


Beendare said:


> Yeah, that works. I bet you could sell the heck out of those.
> 
> No experience with the 3d print stuff how well does it hold up?
> 
> ...


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

I built my own, not nearly as detailed as these though. Two 2x6 planks secured at a 90 deg L-shape with some corner braces. I put my Pine Ridge arrow spinner on the horizontal plank. I glue emory cloth to the vertical plank, make sure it's all level and square before I start spinning arrows. has worked great for me.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

my students built me the same exact 3D squaring tool...It has seen a lot if use.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

nvcnvc said:


> my students built me the same exact 3D squaring tool...It has seen a lot if use.


they work great


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Never used a 3d printer but there’s one at work. Would you be willing to share the file?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beendare said:


> Yeah, that works. I bet you could sell the heck out of those.
> 
> No experience with the 3d print stuff how well does it hold up?
> 
> ...


Looks good


----------



## ZAB1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## jwagnoswag (Oct 16, 2017)

Are you selling these?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

All selling is done in the classified section. Thanks


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Johnpryor said:


> Looks good


Thanks


----------



## Pholley526 (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice would love to play with a 3D printer


----------



## Hogie76 (Jul 24, 2016)

They’re awesome. Get one if you need an arrow squaring tool. I like mine.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pholley526 said:


> Very nice would love to play with a 3D printer


they are fun


----------



## Jwilcher (Feb 26, 2018)

Where can you get one?


----------



## Kudla77 (Aug 16, 2016)

There ya go!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Pholley526 said:


> Very nice would love to play with a 3D printer


They are so much fun


----------



## rcbeurskens (Oct 25, 2016)

nice set up


----------



## jnoble2017 (May 7, 2018)

i like it!


----------



## Truballfan (May 4, 2018)

Yep! Looks good. I will have to make one up this weekend.


----------



## bear bows (Oct 26, 2012)

yep really like them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

bear bows said:


> yep really like them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thanks


----------



## Thompson2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thompson2 said:


> Well done!


thanks


----------



## AZinNL (Apr 30, 2018)

great ideas


----------



## Rpri5684 (Jun 1, 2018)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorHiott (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks Awesome


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

GatorHiott said:


> Looks Awesome


Thanks


----------



## BudLKillin (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks good I may have to print myself something like that


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

BudLKillin said:


> Looks good I may have to print myself something like that


Thanks for the compliment


----------



## zr600 (Mar 17, 2019)

What are you using to cut your arrows with? How out of square is your arrow after cutting it to length, how long does it take to square it up?


----------



## wajj8196 (Sep 13, 2016)

So cool!


----------



## Kmarks (Jul 6, 2018)

These are still sold in the Classifieds, right?


----------



## Justinmcgrath (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## dirtylostsheep (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks good


----------



## CBSimco (May 19, 2013)

Are you selling these?


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

CBSimco said:


> Are you selling these?


No sales in the diy but you can find them in the classified section


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Archer929 (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Durr (Jan 1, 2019)

Great ideas I need to try


----------



## Kyle S (Aug 23, 2019)

Great idea, I will have to brew one up. Thanks


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

Archer929 said:


> very nice


thanks


----------



## camerow (Sep 4, 2019)

onyx48166 said:


> With my 3D printer
> I use standard 220 grit sand paper to do the squaring
> View attachment 6364131
> View attachment 6364135
> View attachment 6364137


What 3d printer do you use?


----------



## SBC123 (Feb 5, 2015)

This is pretty sweet, think I’m going to print something similar, is there anything you’d change after having some experience with it?


----------

